# Molasses Apple Crisp



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

In my post on St Louis Ribs Meal I mentioned that I made a Molasses Apple Crisp. There were a couple of requests for the recipe ergo this post.

The best thing about this recipe is how easy it is. I go the recipe from the Crosby Molasses site so I can't take credit for it but it has become a favourite around here.

The ingredients are:


75 ml (1/3 cup) butter
125 ml (1/2 cup) brown sugar
175 ml (3/4 cup) sifted flour
75 ml (1/3 cup) Crosby's Fancy Molasses
5 ml (1 tsp) cinnamon
1 ml (1/4 tsp) salt
5 apples
I cored and sliced the apples. I sprinkled the cinnamon and salt over the apples and tossed. I poured the molasses over the apples and tossed to coat.














I creamed the butter with the brown sugar. I added the flour and mixed until it was crumbly.







Spread the crumb mixture over the apples and bake in a 350 F oven for 30 minutes.







Of course it needs a couple of scoops of ice cream. I don't make the rules, I just follow them.







The Verdict

If you like molasses you will love this. There is a nice molasses taste that really goes with the cinnamon and apples.

Disco


----------



## xray (Oct 27, 2017)

That looks good! Looks easy enough too. I’ll have to try it this weekend, I have all the ingredients on hand.


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

xray said:


> That looks good! Looks easy enough too. I’ll have to try it this weekend, I have all the ingredients on hand.


It has to be easy. I made it!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Disco.  That was fast!!
I have everything I need.  Miss Linda will never notice that her supply of apples just s  I'll be making this tomorrow--smoking 3 pounds of salmon right now.
No question about me loving it.  But I'm not too sure about Miss Linda, my step-daughter, and son in law.  Gee, I might be forced to eat it all myself.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2017)

Disco That does look good and easier then Apple Pie LOL
Richie


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Thanks Disco.  That was fast!!
> I have everything I need.  Miss Linda will never notice that her supply of apples just s  I'll be making this tomorrow--smoking 3 pounds of salmon right now.
> No question about me loving it.  But I'm not too sure about Miss Linda, my step-daughter, and son in law.  Gee, I might be forced to eat it all myself.  LOL.
> Gary


Everyone here liked it but I have a friend who thinks molasses is awful so there are people who aren't into it.

3 pounds of salmon? You could become She Who Must Be Obeyed's best friend. She loves salmon! I look forward to the post.


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Disco That does look good and easier then Apple Pie LOL
> Richie


It is good for a busy smoke day as it goes together in a minute!


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2017)

Disco thanks for sharing the apple crisp recipe. It looked awesome!


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Disco thanks for sharing the apple crisp recipe. It looked awesome!


Thanks. It is just one of those easy recipes that tastes good.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks. I know we can't get that brand here 


Btw, that's one old dish.


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks. I know we can't get that brand here
> 
> 
> Btw, that's one old dish.


I'm sure your local molasses will be fine! 

Excuse me while I wipe a tear away. That dish is younger than me.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2017)

disco said:


> I'm sure your local molasses will be fine!
> 
> Excuse me while I wipe a tear away. That dish is younger than me.




Sorry.  I will stop.  Not going to say what I think.


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Sorry.  I will stop.  Not going to say what I think.


Har! Please do!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice .. points to you again disco .. we do the french vanilla ice cream here .. there was an old saying growing up .. hold your tongue as and say molasses on the table .. lol ...


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Very nice .. points to you again disco .. we do the french vanilla ice cream here .. there was an old saying growing up .. hold your tongue as and say molasses on the table .. lol ...


We never had molasses when I was growing up. I fell in love with it when I did! Thanks for the point!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Disco wife will make it tomorrow I'm a molasses only on my pancakes guy and on my sausage sammies too.
I grew up with molasses and that's been a while I'm no spring chicken. A like your way my friend.

Warren


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks Disco wife will make it tomorrow I'm a molasses only on my pancakes guy and on my sausage sammies too.
> I grew up with molasses and that's been a while I'm no spring chicken. A like your way my friend.
> 
> Warren


I hope you like it and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 30, 2017)

'Lassy was used a lot in Newf! Espescially to spice up Screech!!


----------



## disco (Oct 30, 2017)

tardissmoker said:


> 'Lassy was used a lot in Newf! Espescially to spice up Screech!!


My experience with screech suggests molasses wouldn't hurt it!


----------

